# release hand knuckles



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

check out how the best in the world do it on ArcheryTV.

https://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv/videos


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

1 simple instruction put your second buckle ie middle finger buckle in the divot behind your earlobe this puts your first buckle behind your jawbone. This is a rock solid hand held release anchor I also set my string touching my nose dead center these two points set your back end and give you agood start. Good luck


----------

